

Use multiple CPU Cores with your Linux commands - scarythoughts
http://www.rankfocus.com/use-cpu-cores-linux-commands/

======
devicenull
I find my favorite use of GNU parallel is as a parallel drop in replacement
for xargs.

------
wmf
BTW, bzip2 has been obsoleted by xz and the parallel version is called pxz.

~~~
iamthad
xz is clearly superior in many regards. My understanding is that xz can use
significantly more memory upon compression/decompression.

[http://pokecraft.first-
world.info/wiki/Quick_Benchmark:_Gzip...](http://pokecraft.first-
world.info/wiki/Quick_Benchmark:_Gzip_vs_Bzip2_vs_LZMA_vs_XZ_vs_LZ4_vs_LZO)

Some additional discussion about why xz is not as widely used:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6493270/why-is-tar-gz-
sti...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6493270/why-is-tar-gz-still-much-
more-common-than-tar-xz)

